# Berkely Power bait for carp



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

I just bought some berkely power bait for carp and Im eager to get out to try it soon. Has anyone ever tried it or had any good luck with it. Im switching to carping for a while because bass fishing got slow for me.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

honest opinion.... it sucks.. waaay too soft.. for the amount of $$ you paid for them, you could have bought a bunch of canned corn and hauled fish..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> honest opinion.... it sucks.. waaay too soft.. for the amount of $$ you paid for them, you could have bought a bunch of canned corn and hauled fish..


Ditto.

I have a friend that bought that stuff and I laughed at him. Now he actually catches fish using corn. On the CAG board there is a long discussion about about well if DOESN'T catch. I looked that stuff the other day at Dick's and chuckle. Then I went fishing with some real bait... corn.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah I have caught many carp with corn before so if this stuff doesnt work out like you guys suggest, then I will try corn again. You guys are right though, corn will work.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

It may catch them but I really do not know because I have never used them before. I do know that you would have to get them treble hooks with a little spring on it to keep the bait on it without falling off. I use to use the Berkley catfish dough bait and when I put it on a regular hook, it tends to fly off or fall off the hook. The hooks with springs kinda act as little holders and keep the bait better on the hook. I use them stinkbaits to dough baits and I really do not have any problems.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah I do have treble hooks with the springs. Got them at dicks at the time I bought the powerbait. I bought catfish bloodbait and carp bait in a red color dont exactly remember the flavor.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

instead of treble hook, you can just use your normal baitholder hook and use the little springs you may find inside pens for that soft dough to stick to..


----------

